# Elección de un Soldador



## electroaficionado (Sep 15, 2007)

El tema es simple.
¿Como elijo un soldador para comprarme?
El uso seria el general para armar placas trough-hole nada de SMD y demas cachivacherios propios de un aficionado al tema.
Estuve leyendo pero vi mucha discrepancia entre las potencias que recomiendan, asi que apelo a la experiencia y sabiduria de todos uds y de las cuales yo carezco.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

De lo mejor
http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=16103594
http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=16564958


----------



## jona (Sep 15, 2007)

hola
coincido con vos fogonazo, ese tipo de soldadores son los mejores, yo tengo uno marca TAIYO de 30w, es una marca muy buena tambien, el mismo viene con punta de ceramica ya incorporado,lo pague hace 2 años, 22 pesos argentinos(son como 9 dolares), luego tengo dos zurich de 40w,que para mi no son nada recomendable a mi y varios compañeros de trabajo se les terminaba desviando el soporte entre la parte de la resistencia interna y el mango.
luego tengo uno de esos de 5 pesos que encontre tirado, debe tener una potencia de 40w o mas,suelo usarlo cuando necesito mas potencia para desoldar un flyback, o cosas de ese tipo.
por lo que recomendaria uno de 30w con punta de ceramica, y uno de un poco mas 40w o mas.
siempre con punta ceramica, esto garantiza una buena facilidad para soldar...
saludos...


----------



## JV (Sep 15, 2007)

Estamos de acuerdo Fogonazo, los Goot son de lo mejor, aunque como bien dice jona, los Taiyo son muy buenos, en mi trabajo hay de ambos, con variasssss horas de uso y como nuevos. Esta la cuestion del precio, un Taiyo sale una cuarta parte del Goot, pero bueno, es cuestion de la economia de cada uno. Por mi parte prefiero de 40W en vez de los de 30W, me resultan mejor.

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias por sus consejos, Ahora vere que me aconseja mi bolsillo jejeje.
Hay algun modo de darse cuenta si una punta es cerámica o no, o sea, ¿Se ven diferentes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

Para electroaficionado, JV y jona como son los 3 Argentos les comento hace varios años compre un soldador nacional marca Ayax, desconosco si existe aun la marca, la cuestion es que este Duro, Duro, Duro, Duro, Duro, Duro y Duro (Punta y resistencia), nada que envidiar a otros importados.


----------



## JV (Sep 15, 2007)

La verdad que no la conocia a la marca. Buscando encontre referencias de venta del mismo pero ni noticias de la empresa en si misma:







Por lo que dice, incluso tienen resistencias y puntas de respuesto. Compite en precio con el Taiyo.

Es una lastima que no tengamos una difusion de estas empresas 

Saludos..


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 15, 2007)

se ve excelente ese vicho... ni siquiera tuviera la posibilidad de comprarlo..


----------



## goekone (Dic 21, 2009)

Buenas.

Quiero comprar un soldador electrico decente (Algo barato, no nada profesional pero tampoco de esos de chino). Lo usaria sobretodo para PCB y algun cable finito. Me han recomendado un JBC 14S de 11w (unos 38 €). Mi pregunta es si no seria mejor uno de los que tienen una pequeña base con regulacion de temperatura, ya que si vas a estar u buen rato soldando ¿no sera malo dejar el jbc mucho tiempo encendido entre soldaduras? sin embargo el regulable podria bajarse de temperatura y al ir a soldar volver a subirlo para que se caliente enseguida.
Me gustaria que alguien con experiencia en estos casos me aconsejara que es lo mejor y mas comodo por no mas de unos 40 € para el uso que he comentado. Acepto cualquier otro tipo de consejo/recomendación.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Ferny (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola

El que tiene la base y temperatura regulable no te va a salir por 40€... no sé dónde los vi hace tiempo pero estaban cerca de los 200€ el de JBC, igual alguna marca china rara te salga más barato pero es jugártela...

Personalmente tengo un JBC de baja potencia, no sé si de esos 11W que comentas o quizá de un poquito más, y de momento todo perfecto. Lo que sí le noto es que le falta potencia cuando requiero mucho calor (soldar planos de masa, retirar estaño con la malla de desoldar). Pero por lo demás, sueldo sin problemas con él 

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Dic 21, 2009)

Creo que con 11w te quedas corto.Además, eso de 38€ en un soldador de esa potencia me parece una barbaridad.Yo tengo uno pequeñito de 40w,me costó unos 6 o 7€ y va perfecto para soldar pcbs y esas cosas (lo de las pcbs es cuando tengo que reparar algo,que conste).

La pega que tiene es la punta que trae,es muy mala aunque suelda bien,pero se queda hueca por fuera con el tiempo,se ''come'' la punta.
Resumen:Cómprate uno de al menos 20W,y que no sea demasiado caro..unos 25-30€ están bien.No pagues barbaridades de dinero por una cosa que en realidad cuesta menos 
Un saludo.


----------



## RaFFa (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola, el JBC 40S es de 26W y es el mas utilizado en institutos y centros de enseñanza para electronica, yo tengo uno y la verdad que va muy bien, tiene casi 3 años y no ha fallado todavia (excepto el tipico cambio de punta cada tiempo). Lo mejor de esto es que este soldador es mas barato que el 14S.

Un saludo.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 22, 2009)

La próxima vez usa un título mas descriptivo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 23, 2009)

jorger dijo:


> Creo que con 11w te quedas corto.Además, eso de 38€ en un soldador de esa potencia me parece una barbaridad.Yo tengo uno pequeñito de 40w,me costó unos 6 o 7€ y va perfecto para soldar pcbs y esas cosas (lo de las pcbs es cuando tengo que reparar algo,que conste).
> 
> La pega que tiene es la punta que trae,es muy mala aunque suelda bien,pero se queda hueca por fuera con el tiempo,se ''come'' la punta.
> Resumen:Cómprate uno de al menos 20W,y que no sea demasiado caro..unos 25-30€ están bien.No pagues barbaridades de dinero por una cosa que en realidad cuesta menos
> Un saludo.


 

Pero eso depende, los JBC son muy buenos, y hay muchos recambios, por eso son tan caros.
Si quieres algo para toda la vida, es importante no racanear (ojo, tampoco pasarse)
si se te quema la resistencia (raro es porque aguanta mucho) se puede reemplazar, y la punta te dura años, creo que en cuanto pueda me comprare uno.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 23, 2009)

no te gastes plata comprando uno de esos con regulacion de temperatura, es al santo boton...

te compras uno de 25w nomas, y con el mismo te soldas la etapa de regulacion de temperatura, que no es mas que un dimmer, un temporizador, etc...

mi ipinion, entre 25 y 40 watt´s.


----------



## goekone (Dic 25, 2009)

Hombre, no me referia a las estaciones de JBC que cuestan un paston, me referia a unas que hay bastante mas baratas. Por ejemplo, he estado investigando un poco y la duda estaria entre:

1) Soldador JBC 30s (Excelente soldador, 25W, precio unos 30 €)

2) Estacion VELLEMAN VTSSC40N (48W, Temperatura regulable entre 150-450º, precio unos 45 €) La podeis ver aqui: http://www.velleman.eu/distributor/products/view/?id=353578

Por lo que parece, la estacion es mas versatil por la regulacion de temperatuta. Se podrian soldar desde cosas bastante delicadas (con la temperatura baja) hasta cosas mas grandes de las que permite soldar el JBC, pero el JBC se que es muy bueno y de el otro tipo de estaciones de soldadura no he oido nada. Me gustaria la opinion de alguien que tenga esperiencia con este tipo de aparatos, que me diga si merece la pena la estación y que ventajas/inconvenientes tiene sobre el JBC.

Muchas gracias a todos y ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ NAVIDAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 26, 2009)

Yo compraría un Goot con los ojos cerrados, son soldadores buenísimos.

Tengo uno hace unos 8 años, al que jamás se le tuvo que ni cambiar la punta, ni la resistencia, ni nada, y ha estado 2 o 3 días enchufado sin usarlo. Aclaro que la punta está perfecta hoy en día inclusive. Es de 25-60w si mal no recuerdo.
No son muy caros, deben estar por los 30 dolares, y se consiguen repuestos de todo.


También tengo varios de esos chinos de 4 dolares que los compro para tener en casa, que la verdad que no son nada buenos. Las puntas son malísimas y las resistencias se queman fácil, pero sirven para salir del apuro que es para lo que los uso.


Si querés un control de temperatura, como bien dijo alexus, lo hacés vos mismo por pocas monedas.


Lo que sí, yo no me compraría un soldador de 11w ni loco, prefiero de 40w. Muchos dicen que es demaciado, pero he soldado hasta SMD con soldadores de 40w y *jamás* arruiné ningún componente, solo hay que saber soldar bien. Para mí es más seguro, porque con uno más chico lo tenés que tener más tiempo apoyado, y disipa más el calor sobre el componente. Con uno más grande apoyás muy poco tiempo y no llega a disipar tanto calor hacia el componente.
No me quiero ni imaginar tener que soldar una masa de un flyback por ejemplo, con un soldador de 11w   



Saludos.


----------



## francocel (Oct 8, 2010)

Aunque este post hace mucho que no tiene actividad espero alguna respuesta, yo necesiito que me recomienden una estacion de soldado, estoy haciendo un curso de rep de celulares, son componentes muy chiquitos, es verdad q un a vez q aprendes a usar la de aire o usas mas el tipo lapiz? tendria q ser doble o solo de aire o lapiz serviria? 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## sonemati (Oct 11, 2010)

yo tengo un goot de 40W hace 9 años y es una maravilla, aunque si no queres gastar mucha plata pode comprar uno no tan bueno pero si comprar una buena punta goot que si no me confundo son ceramicas. saludos

Perdon francocel, no te lei, decime en que pais estas y cerca de donde que conozco bastantes negocios de equipamiento electronico de buenos precios, o vos preguntas por marca? tambien hay unas puntas muyy finas que yo use para componentes SMD. contestame si queres por mp, saludos


----------



## francocel (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola sonemati no te puedo contactar por mp, soy nuevo aca... Soy de Rosario, Pov. de Sta fe, Argentina...Yo pregunataba por marcas y lugares tambien, y me gustaria hacer una buena eleccion ya que son caras, y si me convendria una doble o una simple... si conoces otra forma de contactarnos avisame...


----------



## bokaillo (Dic 16, 2010)

tengo la posibilidad de adquirir un soldador tipo pistola de punta fina....¿¿ algunos disponeis de este tipo de soldador???.... ¿¿ diferencias con el soldador tipo lapiz ???...¿ lo recomendais???...gracias y saludos.....


----------



## gonzalocg (Dic 16, 2010)

Los soldadores tipo pistola son generalmente muy potentes, por la energía que pueden entregar pueden derretir una PCB en unos 10 segundos, sin embargo como seguramente ya sabes no debe exceder de los 50w la pistolita. Las que yo he visto usan un alambre especial resistente  a la temperatura (yo le ponía un alambre acerado), sin embargo para soldar piezas grandes (transformadores, condensadores grandecitos para fuentes, etc.) son ideales.
En pocas palabras, si está en buen estado, es económico, y conoces de donde lo saco el que te lo vende (porsiacaso), pues adquiérelo, nunca sobran las herramientas en un taller...


----------



## electro77 (Nov 12, 2014)

Soy un poco novato, disculpad.

¿cual es la diferencia? ¿cúal es ese que tiene la punta muy caliente para derretir el estaño?

Lo que busco es algo para quitar un componente de una placa y volver a soldarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2014)

El soldador solo tiene una punta caliente con la que funde el estaño.
El de-soldador también, pero además posee un sistema se succión para retirar el estaño fundido y dejar limpio el lugar de la antigua soldadura como para retirar y cambiar un componente.


Por ejemplo:


*Desoldador*


----------



## electro77 (Nov 12, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El soldador solo tiene una punta caliente con la que funde el estaño.
> El de-soldador también, pero además posee un sistema se succión para retirar el estaño fundido y dejar limpio el lugar de la antigua soldadura como para retirar y cambiar un componente.
> 
> 
> ...



entonces un desoldador tambien es soldador, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2014)

electro77 dijo:
			
		

> entonces un desoldador tambien es soldador, no?



Nop, es muy incomodo como para soldar con el.


----------



## electro77 (Nov 12, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Nop, es muy incomodo como para soldar con el.



entiendo.

Entonces en definitiva la opción mas comun es tener 2 aparatos: soldador y chupón, y así tienes tanto soldador como desoldador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2014)

electro77 dijo:
			
		

> entiendo.
> 
> Entonces en definitiva la opción mas comun es tener 2 aparatos: soldador y chupón, y así tienes tanto soldador como desoldador?



*! Correcto ¡*

1) Soldador + De-Soldador
2) Soldador + Bomba de vacío 
3) Estación de soldado con bomba de vacío


----------



## electro77 (Nov 13, 2014)

Otra duda:

¿los soldadores suelen tener todos el mango gordo? (es algo incómodo)

En la tienda he visto desoldadores todos con mango fino y el único soldador que había era de mango gordo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2014)

electro77 dijo:


> Otra duda:
> 
> ¿los soldadores suelen tener todos el mango gordo? (es algo incómodo)
> 
> En la tienda he visto desoldadores todos con mango fino y el único soldador que había era de mango gordo



En general son de mango grueso, pero también los hay tipo lápiz.

 ¿ Como sabes que el soldador con mango grueso te será incómodo si todavía no tienes uno ?

Ya estas haciendo preguntas que se responden por si solas yendo a las tiendas de electrónica a elegir un soldador que te quede cómodo.


----------



## electro77 (Nov 13, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En general son de mango grueso, pero también los hay tipo lápiz.
> 
> ¿ Como sabes que el soldador con mango grueso te será incómodo si todavía no tienes uno ?
> 
> Ya estas haciendo preguntas que se responden por si solas yendo a las tiendas de electrónica a elegir un soldador que te quede cómodo.



No hablo por hablar, es que ya tuve uno hace uno años y no me resultó nada cómodo.

Lo veo lógico, sabiendo que es un trabajo de precisión (más o menos), es complicado hacerlo con un mango tan gordo.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola. Hay mangos para todos los gustos y puntas también, hasta las que pareciera las mas insólitas.
Depende de las marcas y los precios. !A elegir muchacho!


----------



## electro77 (Nov 14, 2014)

¿cual de estos 2 tipos de soportes son mejores para un soldador fino?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2014)

Tenía uno como el de la segunda foto pero con un caño agujereado adentro, éste :







Y me *recalentaba* el soldador (Goot Japan)

Asi que terminé sacandole el caño y dejé el resorte solo


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 14, 2014)

Me parece que cualquier precio que pagues por eso, es dinero desperdiciado.
No es nada del otro mundo hacer un soporte con unas vueltas de alambre y un rectángulo de madera, loza o lo que se te ocurra, siempre que no sea combustible.
Tal vez no lo logres mucho estéticamente, pero lo importante es la función, y esa de seguro la logras.


----------



## electro77 (Nov 14, 2014)

gracias.

Elegiré el de menos espirales, lo veo mas práctico y manejable, no se.

Ahora, elijo soldador:





robusto de calentamiento rapido 40W








de 30W. punta de recambio: VELBITSI30








punta fina. 30W

y por último:




punta de recambio: BITSI60. 60W.

Todos son más o menos del mismo precio. ¿Cual me recomendais?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2014)

Creo que a éste se le derrite el mango y habria que colocarle dentro un díodo serie 1N4007


----------



## sergiot (Nov 14, 2014)

El problema de los apoya soldadores es que quedan con la punta hacia abajo y el mango hacia arriba, y como todos sabemos el calor asciende, provocando que el plástico del mango se ablande y sumado al peso del mismo se empieza a aflojar la punta del mango, y no hay cosa mas odiosa que se mueva la punta del mango.

Cuando era joven, un apoya soldador practico era el que hacíamos con restos del capacitor variable de las radios viejas, los aletados de aluminio, los poníamos en una madera y listo, porque hay que tener en cuenta que al apoyar el soldar sobre "algo", ese algo no se lleve todo el calor de la punta, se entiende, no?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 14, 2014)

electro77 dijo: Elegiré el de menos espirales, lo veo mas práctico y manejable, no se.
Ahora, elijo soldador:

No me lo tomes a mal, pero mal.
El soldador es tu herramienta.
El apoyo solo un "periférico" aledaño, sucedaneo etc.
Primero elige el soldador que te convenza más por lo potente, económico, cómodo, etc. luego, soldador en mano, vas y compras el apoyo.

Pero permíteme mostrarte lo que yo uso.



Es parte de la carcasa de una lectora de CD-DVD.
Es metal, no conduce mucho el calor, y la superficie donde apoya el soldador es mínima ( osea que no pierde temperatura allí, y algo que te dijo *sergiot*
Es cierto lo de la posición, es conveniente que la punta quede hacia arriba, y en este apoyo justamente pasa eso.


Un detalle más, yo uso ese soldador desoldador para mis desguaces, como es una lámina de metal sacudo el soldador en ella y así puedo recolectar el estaño remanente.


----------



## electro77 (Nov 14, 2014)

muchas gracias, pues me has convencido y creo que tengo por ahi un lector de CD que no funciona.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 14, 2014)

Me alegra eso, el dinero ahorrado, podría sumarse al soldador (mejorar la elección).
Saludos.


----------



## electro77 (Nov 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que a éste se le derrite el mango y habria que colocarle dentro un díodo serie 1N4007
> 
> http://www.brielco2.com/IMAGENES EBAY/SOLDADOR 40W 230V CALENTAMIENTO RAPIDO BRIELCO BD3472.jpg



ok, este lo descarto. No se cual elegir, son todos mas o menos iguales, ¿no?


----------



## Rapa (Feb 10, 2015)

Buenas, despues de leerme varios manuales, de los cuales el que mas me ha servido ha sido uno de esta web, tengo algunas dudas sobre el equipo que quiero adquirir para soldar componentes en circuitos.

Soy informático, pero debido a que tengo que adquirir conocimientos en esta materia para realizar algunos "habíos" sobre el sector de la automoción preparando interfaces y/o algunas unidades de control esperaba algún consejo sobre lo que quiero adquirir. Son cosas bastante sencillas.

El soldador que he mirado es este.

JBC3652040 Soldador JBC 65ST 32W cable Termoresistente

He leído que lo mejor es usar puntas de 1mm, pero no se si cualquier punta jbc valen para este soldador. La punta que he mirado sería esta.

0390401 PUNTA SOLDADOR JBC LD R05D 

También voy a comprar un desoldador, he puesto algo que llamáis "chupón", suelo tener destreza con las manos, pero me aconsejáis aun así comprar la redecilla para asegurar no liarla?.

Vivo en un pueblo pequeño por eso necesito estar seguro de lo que compro ya que por aquí no puedo adquirir material de este tipo.

Sobre el flux he visto bastantes, unos usan una especie de pasta, otros usan otro tipo. Me he decantado por este.


0046565 FLUX JBC FL-15 REPARADOR DE CIRCUITOS

Gracías por la atención, saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 10, 2015)

En cuanto al flux, no tiene ningún misterio.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/
También lo puedes hacer con alcohol etílíco(medicinal o común).
Lo que pagues por los ingredientes(2), será lo mismo o menos que el costo de un envase de flux, pero te alcanzará para toda una vida.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 10, 2015)

Le estas demasiadas vueltas a algo simple, normalmente se compran 2 soldadores, uno de baja potencia y punta fina y otro de mayor potencia y punta mas gruesa, por ejemplo si queres cambiar los electrolicos de un mother de pc con el soldador de baja potencia es posible que se te enfrie por tener mucho cobre el impreso y te disipe la temperatura del soldador.

Es por eso que muchos usamos los soldadores tipo pistola con dos potencias y cubrimos una amplia gama de usos.

El flux, yo utilizo uno que no es como el que se mencionó, es como una pasta y se lo usa para soldar integrados superficiales de patitas muy juntas, este permite que el estaño solo se suelde a la pata y no ponga en corto todas las patas.


----------



## Jurty (Feb 10, 2015)

Coincido con sergiot, yo tengo un JBC 30s con punta de 1mm y un JBC 14s con punta de 0,5mm. Con eso tengo suficiente para montar pcb´s con el 14s y soldaduras de cables un poco gordos o de placas que ya vienen soldadas con el 30s


----------



## sergiot (Feb 10, 2015)

Sin contar que tengo guardado en la estantería uno de 100W con punta de 10mm para soldar cosas robustas o cables del auto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.tme.eu/html/gfx/ramka_9972.jpg  

http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/antigu...e-herramienta-5151-MLA4194158291_042013-F.jpg


----------



## palurdo (Feb 10, 2015)

Rapa dijo:


> Buenas, despues de leerme varios manuales, de los cuales el que mas me ha servido ha sido uno de esta web, tengo algunas dudas sobre el equipo que quiero adquirir para soldar componentes en circuitos.
> 
> Soy informático, pero debido a que tengo que adquirir conocimientos en esta materia para realizar algunos "habíos" sobre el sector de la automoción preparando interfaces y/o algunas unidades de control esperaba algún consejo sobre lo que quiero adquirir. Son cosas bastante sencillas.
> 
> ...



Hola *Rapa*.

Yo he usado durante mucho años soldadores JBC, principalmente los 14S, 30S y 40S. Y si que es verdad que son buenos soldadores y muy manejables en comparación con los típico económicos que sujetan la punta con dos tornillos y tienen resistencia bobinada, por el contrario los JBC tienen resistencia cerámica y pesan menos y están mejor equilibrados. 

Sin embargo en mi opinión son caros. ¿35€ un JBC-30S?, ¿¿¿un desoldador con perilla 65€??? ¿¿¿10€ cambiar la punta??? ¿¿¿25€ cambiar la resistencia?? está claro que son puntas cromadas para darle duración y que la resistencia viene en el cuerpo integrada, pero me parece excesivo. Sigo usando los JBC que me quedan vivos (tras 20 años reemplazando y reparando mis soldadores), pero he ido buscando alternativas porque entre esto, y lo 35€ de un rollo de 500g de estaño 60/40 marca Molgar...

Total, que si tienes unos 15€ de sobra, aquí tiene una lista de la compra de la que estoy muy contento... 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fast...onic-35W-220V-use-936-iron-tip/883310557.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/A13-...ldering-Iron-Desolver-E3366-P/2052947241.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ring-Iron-Tips-Lead-free-900M/1595298497.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/EA14...ead-Soldering-Solder-Wire-50g/1883372017.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pc...eaner-Solder-Tip-Cleaning-Pad/2048803587.html

Este soldador es un clon compatible con lo accesorios de Hakko. Las puntas son hakko originales (de cobre, bañadas en cromo y estañadas en la punta), el estaño, marca synhonty, además de barato, agarra muy bien en el cobre y funde conforme el soldador toca la unión (el soldador debe de calentar la zona de soldar, y el estaño también tocar la zona, pero evitando tocar la punta del soldador). El chupador de estaño aguanta muy bien el calor del soldador en la punta, sólo tiene que apoyarla entre el soldador que calienta la soldadura y la misma soldadura, y chupa de maravilla. Y la esponja, pues no está de más para limpiar las puntas. Aumentan de tamaño al mojarlas con agua, pero yo las dejo secar para que la punta no se oxide en contacto con la humedad. Aguantan muy bien la temperatura de la punta de soldador en caliente. 

Además también he probado satisfactoriamente este soldador con temperatura ajustable y que usa el mismo sistema de hakko para las puntas:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro-...e-Heat-Pencil-Tool-Wholesale/32235097861.html

Esto soldadores apretan muy bien la punta intercambiable, además de que tienes todo un surtido de puntas para poder usarlas en todo tipo de soldaduras de electrónica:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...for-hakko-Lukey-852D-soldering/557136988.html

Estos tipos de soldador son completamente reemplazables y los recambios son muy baratos. 

El único problemilla que le veo a estos soldadores es que cuando los desconectas y se enfrían, al encoger el metal la tuerca que sujeta el soporte de la punta se afloja ligeramente pero con la misma mano la vuelves a apretar antes de calentarlo de nuevo y ya está (de todas formas al calentarse vuelve a dilatar y se vuelve a apretar sola). Las puntas hacen contacto directo con la resistencia cerámica al contrario que los JBC que se calientan de manera indirecta. Bueno, otro pequeño inconveniente es que vienen con enchufe americano (a pesar de ser de 220V) así que para europa o bien le cambias el enchufe, o le pones un adaptador (tengo mucho adaptadores de cargadores de móviles que se me han quedado obsoletos).

Bueno, pues si te decides por probar este sistema de soldador, no dudes en comentar tus impresiones (yo desde luego los dos JBC que me quedan cada vez los uso menos porque estos soldadores chinos al pesar menos son más manejables, como lápices).

Ah, y ya ves que todo lo he comprado en aliexpress. Normalmente suele tardar en llegar todo a España alrededor de 3-4 semanas en mi caso, por Correos.

Por el tema del Flux para soldar, con este estaño que te digo de normal no hace falta pero yo uso Flux que me he hecho casero. Como vivo en el campo, ordeñé un pino el año pasado y le saqué medio kilo de resina durante unas semanas (lo que se conoce en la jerga de los resinadores como "miera"). Eso lo dejé cuajar y posteriormente compré del mercadona una botella de 250ml de alcohol etílico y lo cambié a un bote de conserva de cristal. Fui disolviendo trocito de resina en el alcohol (que disuelve muy bien) hasta que tenía la textura de barniz (sigue siendo un líquido fluido pero al tocar al tacto con el dedo en un par de segundos se queda pegajoso y hace hilillos) además de adquirir un color ligéramente amarillento que sube de tono con el paso de los días mientra macera la mezcla...

Bueno pues ese barniz casero, aplicado con un pequeño pincel de manualidades, es el mejor flux que he usado hasta ahora, y me ha salido casi gratis. Al calentarlo con el soldador en el metal ves como el cobre se desoxida solo y al poco que acercas el estaño, incluso de ese malo que venden en los chinos de todo a un euro, pega con ganas. También lo utilizo, una vez he acabado de soldar la placa entera, para dar una capa de barniz a las pista y así evitar que se oxiden con el tiempo (queda un acabado precioso).

Un saludo.


----------

